# how to retrieve data from a corrupted hard disk

## midnite

It is an IDE. i have an IDE to USB cable. No matter i plug it through IDE or USB, i still cannot see it at BIOS or /dev. Is there any way?

----------

## mallorn

In my opinion you should write us what is really corrupted. 

If only data is corrupted (phisically or not) - you should use rescue software to backup your data to another disk - fastest way (please google and choose from many rescue CD's)

And if it is not data but electronic part of HDD (if your system is configured correctly - possible that you will not see it in /dev) ... 

It could be worse - and harder - to rescue... but not impossible.

----------

## d2_racing

If you can see your device inside /dev, then you should try to actually copy it using dd_rescue.

----------

## midnite

In fact, i guess the mechanical part of that hard disk is corrupted. It is because when it is connected to the power, a constant rate of "tak-tak-tak" sound happens. The period is at about 1.5 seconds.

i cannot even see it in the BIOS, i understand it may be quite hard to rescue it. i am posting here as i think there may be some wonderful guys who have magical methods  :Wink: 

Thanks mallorn and d2_racing for your help. i really appreciate it!!!!!!!

----------

## Gusar

 *midnite wrote:*   

> In fact, i guess the mechanical part of that hard disk is corrupted. It is because when it is connected to the power, a constant rate of "tak-tak-tak" sound happens. The period is at about 1.5 seconds.
> 
> i cannot even see it in the BIOS, i understand it may be quite hard to rescue it. i am posting here as i think there may be some wonderful guys who have magical methods  !

 

If there are magical methods, I'd like to know them too. I have a disk that behaves in the same way. Nothing critical on it, I had a backup that was only a few days old, but there are some files on there that'd be nice if I could retrieve (and weren't in the backup).

----------

## joe_piskor

If you have (or can find) a drive of the same model, you can try (carefully) switching the electronics board between the two devices. If you don't have a hardcore mechanical problem, you might get to "see" the drive again.

One other last chance, Hail Mary method is to put the drive in a freezer for a while; if there really is a mechanical problem, and it is due to the bearings starting to deteriorate, you might be able to access it again. Be aware that if you do, it may only last until the drive warms up again, so work fast!   :Surprised: 

Also, the freezer method is likely destructive, so use it after you've given up on everything else. Try to do it on a dry day (low humidity) as well, to reduce the effect of condensation.

Suerte!

----------

## Carnildo

 *midnite wrote:*   

> In fact, i guess the mechanical part of that hard disk is corrupted. It is because when it is connected to the power, a constant rate of "tak-tak-tak" sound happens. The period is at about 1.5 seconds.
> 
> i cannot even see it in the BIOS, i understand it may be quite hard to rescue it. i am posting here as i think there may be some wonderful guys who have magical methods  

 

Sounds like a hardware failure.  If the data on the disk is valuable, send it to a disk-recovery company; it'll probably cost $1000-$2000 to get the data off the disk.

If the data isn't valuable, then sure, freezing the disk or swapping logic boards is worth trying.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Carnildo wrote:*   

> Sounds like a hardware failure.  If the data on the disk is valuable, send it to a disk-recovery company; it'll probably cost $1000-$2000 to get the data off the disk.
> 
> If the data isn't valuable, then sure, freezing the disk or swapping logic boards is worth trying.

 

In fact, recovery company make millions each year because of that.

----------

## midnite

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, recovery company make millions each year because of that.

 

If the data is invaluable, it worths  :Wink: 

But my case is similar to Gusar's one. i will try joe_piskor's fridge method soon. i would like to know how long do i need to freeze it? And also, what is the fastest command to transfer whole disk to another one? Or could i specifically transfer only a few folders (which would be faster)?

Thanks all of you for giving a big hand. i do appreciate it!!!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midnite,

The tick/tick/tick noise is the drive doing constant recalibrates or loading/unloading the heads. It never comes ready so neither the BIOS or kernel can see it. Before you put it in the freezer, there a a few less destructive steps.

As has already been said, you may have spindle bearinf wear/failure. This can often be briefly overcome, do you can used ddrescue by operating the drive in odd positions. The idea is to take the gravitational load on parts of the bearings that are little warn, so everything lines up well enough to recover the data

If the drive used to work flat - try it on all four edges and upside down.

If it used to run on edge, try it flan and on the other edges.

Don't expect to get many goes out of this. Have ddrescue and enough empty space to make an image before you power up the drive. It may only work once but if you are prepared, thats all you need.

----------

## midnite

NeddySeagoon,

Thanks! If putting it on the other 5 sides still no help, should i add some magnets and try?

One more question for both the "fridge" and the "sides" methods: What is the detailed steps? Is it ...

take it out from the fridge / put it on a different side

plug the IDE cable

power up and get into the BIOS, keep trying to detect the harddisk (and try different sides)

once get detected, save the settings and boot GentooOr should i straightly boot into Gentoo and try detect it? Will /dev update dynamically?

If i detect it in the BIOS, i bear a risk that i still cannot see it at /dev after boot (is it?)

Thanks again! You all are wonder guys  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

midnite,

It sounds like its stone dead. Give the freezer method a go by all means (a fridge is not cold enough).

Seal the drive in a plastic bag with the power and data cables coming out then leave in the freezer for 24 hours.

Take it out, power it up and test.  The freezer is -20C and the drive is probably only rated to 0C.

It may take the electronics a few minutes to warm up.

The plastic bag is to prevent frost and later condensation forming on the electronics.

----------

